# My toes stick out and I ride off the back of my calf. How can I fix this??



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

when you're sitting in your saddle take you feet out of the stirrups and let you leg hang loosely down. take your left hand and put your hand palm up underneath your thigh from the back (so palm up and fingers facing forward towards the horse's ears). grip your thigh enough with your hand so that you can move your leg but don't pinch yourself or anything!  bring your hand back towards the rear of the horse, rolling your thigh "in" or clockwise towards the saddle flap. this will feel a little odd as you sound like you're unused to having your leg actually on the saddle/horse. notice how your hip opens more and your leg will hang move easily down and around the horse's barrel. no do the same thing with your right thigh. swing your lower leg around a little and feel how your seat bones are actually on the saddle and your legs are around the horse with toes easily and naturally pointed forward. pick up your stirrups without picking your thigh up (so just use your toes/feet to find the stirrup iron). and ride. 

it will take time and you may have to stop during your ride a few times to readjust but after time this will become more natural to you and you will find that your body has the muscle memory and understanding to sit properly without thinking about it. 

good luck!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

deleted


----------



## srh825 (May 8, 2012)

mildot said:


> deleted


I'm new to this... does this comment mean my thread will be deleted?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no, sarah, Mildot must have removed something he was going to say, having second thoughts, perhaps.

not sure. But your thread is fine.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have prior ankle injuries? I have scar tissue in mine from old sprains, and it makes it very difficult for me to keep my heels down and my toes in if I'm using conventional stirrups. I went to the jointed stirrups and they have been a huge help with this problem! My ankles and knees would always be sore after riding with the conventional stirrups, but now it's not a problem.


----------



## srh825 (May 8, 2012)

I have had countless sprained ankles in the past. I've been told my ankles are very weak.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

srh825 said:


> I have had countless sprained ankles in the past. I've been told my ankles are very weak.


Jointed stirrups are a bit pricey - I think I paid about $80 for mine - but they've been worth every penny. I'd ask around and see if someone has a pair you could borrow for a trial ride - you'll know pretty quickly if they're going to help your problem. It took me maybe 2 minutes to know.


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

This is confusing me.. My riding instructor tells us we need our toes pointed out in order to actually get contact in the right spot on our calves. Maybe that's only for jumpers? Even when we are doing flat work she has us with our weight in our heels, gripping with the back of our calve, toes turned out. I am sooo confused.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like you need a different instructor  Have you asked her to explain her rationale for what she is having you do? I have never trained for jumping (did it but never trained) so I don't know if they tell you to ride with your toes out, etc.
What I have been taught is the inside of your calf should be against the horse, just like the inside of your thigh like crimsonsky explained. Don't shove your heels down....think toes up.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Milking moo moos-i have a jumping and a dressage instructor, neither one ever tells me to toe out.
The principle that crimsonsky described sounds right to me, and is how I've been taught: rotate the leg inwards from the thigh, rather than force the toe in from the ankle.
After muscle memory sets in, OP, it will be much more comfortable this way, and your seat will also start to become a lot more secure.

But I'm no instructor, so this is just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Once muscle memory kicks in, it isn't hard at all. I even sit this way in my western saddle now!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

OP can you post pics ? everyone is built differently so its hard to make blanket statements !

that being said it is acceptable to have your toes turned out up to 45degrees. imo it is different for dressage and jumping. for dressage you want your toes forward and jumping they should be turned out up to 45degrees.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> Jointed stirrups are a bit pricey - I think I paid about $80 for mine - but they've been worth every penny. I'd ask around and see if someone has a pair you could borrow for a trial ride - you'll know pretty quickly if they're going to help your problem. It took me maybe 2 minutes to know.


you can find the single jointed or spring loaded ones on ebay for $20-25 quite often. it's not a bad price to pay to try them out. 

also - i've ridden both jumpers and dressage and have found that in both cases toes/legs pointed forward is both more comfortable and more effective (after muscle memory has kicked in obviously!)


----------

